# If a slot car was more like Corn Flakes...



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This thread is about eating Corn Flakes while slot car racing and the similarities of Slot Cars and Corn Flakes. Are they the same thing????  










O.K. right off the bat....you can't eat a slot car and you can't race a Corn Flake on a slot car track (probably because they don't come with pickup shoes)????

Corn Flakes are all different but, they are not sought after because they are soooooo limited. Try finding two Flakes that are exactly alike. Now that is limited. lol  

You can pour Milk on a slot car but, I would not advise it. Heck who knows maybe it would make some slot cars run better.....have you ever tried it????

My favorite Corn Flakes are Frosted Flakes....There Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!!

My Favorite slot cars are original AFX Aurora 60s, 70s, and 80s runners I have. Tomy SRTs are my second choice for fun Fast car all out straight away speed running action!

To my kids Corn Flakes are a lot like slot cars. If you have quality Flakes they will eat them and if you have not so quality flakes they will not. If you get some bad Flakes then you are stuck with them and they eventually become TRASH. So buy good Flakes right!!!! Makes sense to me. :wave: 

You get the idea.....GO Crazy! C'mon people!

I love that phrase that one member here uses...I want corn flakes but, I have no corn flakes.....welll some thing like that...oh dang! is this right?

Bob...zilla


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

bobhch said:


> This thread is about eating Corn Flakes while slot car racing and the similarities of Slot Cars and Corn Flakes. Are they the same thing????
> 
> O.K. right off the bat....you can't eat a slot car and you can't race a Corn Flake on a slot car track (probably because they don't come with pickup shoes)????
> 
> ...


That oddly makes sense...........


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Ah, like snowflakes, no two are exactly alike. Since each corn flake is a unique, one-of-a-kind creation, shouldn't each be treasured and appreciated individually? Documented and catalogued even? If cheap cornflakes are less desirable to eat, are they also less desirable as collectors' items?

Hmmm, I must ponder this over breakfast.... I'm eating an EGG.

Bob, when Godzilla belches great plumes of fire, MOVE YOUR HEAD OUT OF THE WAY.
There are more graceful ways to toast your brain.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

SplitPoster said:


> If cheap cornflakes are less desirable to eat, are they also less desirable as collectors' items?


This is a very complex question, and not one that is easily answered. Over at www.collectiblecornflakes.com they have a lengthy forum discussion going on regarding this exact query.

One area of the discussion has focused on 'intent and expectations'. 

The theory goes something like this:

If the purchaser of the box of cornflakes was intending to eat them, but upon opening the box and testing one, they find the flakes are not suited for eating, they consider the cornflakes of no value, and not collectable.

However, if the purchaser of the box of cornflakes had no intent on eating them, and upon opening the box and finding that the flakes are indeed unedible, they consider the purchase of immense value, and will often go back to purchase more and more boxes, and leave these boxes in their original unopened state.

Of course, there are many variations of the above.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cornflakes are best eaten... rather than smoked.*

This thread brings new meaning to _"packing a bowl"_ eh? :roll: 

Video Gaming Forum: 7 Subforums - 58 posts per forum 

Slot Cars Forum : 6 Subforums - 8,553 posts per forum

A sense of humor *AND* slot cars - priceless

nuther


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> A sense of humor *AND* slot cars - priceless
> 
> nuther


 
Should be a prerequisite. :tongue: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I dont like corn flakes,I like guns,big powerful guns,and anti-depressants,lots of anti-depressants..and more high powered rifles.
DrAgJeT


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> I dont like corn flakes,I like guns,big powerful guns,and anti-depressants,lots of anti-depressants..and more high powered rifles.
> DrAgJeT


Chris,

RALMAO........BAM....HA,HA,HA.....you got my side splitting. How about Lucky charms...I could change it. lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

"The Complete Color Guide to Cornflake Collecting" has not been updated with the latest releases, however, I was given a sneak-peak at a page from the upcoming edition. See attached.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Questions?....*



Scafremon said:


> The Complete Color Guide to Cornflake Collecting" has not been updated with the latest releases


What will the packaging be for this release? Clam-Pack or Jewel-Case?

and...

Will there be White Thunder Chase Flakes or I-Flakes ??

nd


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I'm a Cap'n Cruch guy, myself. WITH crunchberries, that is. At least since I can't find Quisp and Quake anymore. 

Slotcars may not run better in milk but at least they don't get soggy in it.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I think it might be fun to dump a box of corn flakes on a slotcar track and run some cars into the pile. Or put some corn flakes in some milk and let them become a soggy mess then stir and pour said slurry into a resin mold. Once it's dry crash it. HA! Try those double chocolate cookie crisp! They rock!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I just found this video at You Tube!

Terribly quality (looks like a cell phone video), but interesting none the less.

Corn Flake Video


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> I just found this video at You Tube!
> 
> Terribly quality (looks like a cell phone video), but interesting none the less.
> 
> Corn Flake Video


Oooooooooooooooooh man that is a good video find. lol Does anyone know what realease 4 is going to look like? I want like 3 boxes or so for sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Collect'em All...Trade with Your Friends*

OMG! The chase is on!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Was that the orange Beatle cornflake with the amber windshield? Damn! I'm missing that one.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Oooooooooooooooooh man that is a good video find. lol Does anyone know what realease 4 is going to look like? I want like 3 boxes or so for sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...zilla



I'm ready to preorder. I wonder if the release will have any with different color backsides. I GOTTA HAVE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK, you can repaint your slot cars and your Corn Flakes. If you use colored sugar water to paint your Corn Flakes you could still eat them. If you use colored sugar water to paint slots you can't eat them, but you can make your hands and track sticky. If you use paint to paint your slots and Corn Flakes you can't eat either unless you're Godzilla. Now, if you paint Godzilla he will probably get mad and eat you.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You know, I really like the ORIGINAL corn flakes, when they came up with frosted flakes they just sugar coated the original to make them more collectible. 

I got a deal with the supermarket. New limited edition box covers come out, I get a text message, I get to pick through and put em on e bay with a nice BIN price.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I originaly wanted to cast my own cornflakes because there were so many cool cornflake styles that were not being produced. I figured I would sell a few to simply cover the cost of the corn being used. I quickly abandoned the selling idea because Bay is a hassle and the people here are friends that I would just as soon swap with or surprise with fun parcels in the mail. (those of you who have ever recieved a surprise parcel of cornflakes in the mail know what I am talking about.) 

The cost of corn and the cost of this cornflake hobby have beome a mute point. Now, vintage cornflakes have become a huge collecting hobby. Some breakfast food companies have started catering to the likes of the cornflake-craving masses. This is great! We now have so many breakfast choices that it boggles the mind.

Personally, I like to mix my breakfast foods up a bit. Sometimes it is just fun to pour slow milk on top of a fast cornflake and surprise your friends. Other times, it is fun to pour fast milk on a slow cornflake. I like to do that one so I can actually SEE my cornflakes being eaten. (Don't forget to brush your teeth!)

Oh, and just one more observation.
My cat LOVES to chase cornflakes! Funny thing is, she prefers to chase them without milk!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> OK, you can repaint your slot cars and your Corn Flakes. If you use colored sugar water to paint your Corn Flakes you could still eat them. If you use colored sugar water to paint slots you can't eat them, but you can make your hands and track sticky. If you use paint to paint your slots and Corn Flakes you can't eat either unless you're Godzilla. Now, if you paint Godzilla he will probably get mad and eat you.


Jerry,

You make a good point here...sugar build up on the track....Hmmm bad...bad Corn Flakes.....bad....nobody likes a sticky trigger finger either.

Godzilla might eat you if you paint him but, I am thinking a STOMP or 2 may be first. That way he doesn't have to eat you alive. lol All moving around and stuff....yuck.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What if HWs were more like slot cars. This is cool vidieo!!! [email protected]@K*

Just had to post this video thread of HWs acting more like slot cars...you are not going to believe it till you see it....woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah yeah!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2065902#post2065902

Pretty Neat-O huh?

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Lawyers guns and money...I am the supermarket!!!LOL!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

YOU ALL NEED HELP..............Now my wife thinks my gay little slot car friends are retarted too.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> YOU ALL NEED HELP..............Now my wife thinks my gay little slot car friends are *retarted* too.


Hmmm, re-tarted as opposed to retarded? Just a subtle stab at breakfast humor, or an overt challenge to corn flake domination? This is a small but loyal cadre - irregardless of any of our perceived mental deficiencies... (twitch, twitch).


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> YOU ALL NEED HELP..............Now my wife thinks my gay little slot car friends are retarted too.


Wadda Re-tart!...and yet she still married you!
Bow to the rising sun and say a little prayer Ed.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Limited run mistakes seem to increase the collectible factor. 

However, if no two corn flakes are alike, how do I know if it's a mistake?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Incredible stuff.

I sense another sub forum in the making here.

Want to try something good?????? Two scoops of high end vanilla ice cream (Hagen Daz,Ben and Jerrys,etc) topped with a copious amount of corn flakes.

Im a professional chef by trade.Trust me,this simple little treat is off the hook.

Mike


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I thought I saw a few collectibles in my bowl of Frosted Flakes this morning, but I was so hungry I no longer have the proof. Hungry Dave.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoID=1825622556

Hey check this out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You guys are all nuts. :roll:

'doba


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Incredible stuff.
> 
> I sense another sub forum in the making here.
> 
> ...


Yup! Try some Capin Crunch or Frosted Mini Wheats! It'll blow your mind. I've done it with, Corn Chex (my personal favorite) as well as rice Crispies, Frosted Flakes, Cheerios, crushed Lorna Doons, you name it...LMAO Mike.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Omg...*



1976Cordoba said:


> You guys are all nuts. :roll:
> 
> 'doba


.... I just remembered one more.... Hagen Daz Chocolate ice cream heaped on a cone (best choc out ther imho) 2 scoops at least, then rolled in Honey *Nut* Cheerios.

nuther


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I just gotta paint some Corn Flakes....soon! yeah baby!*



1976Cordoba said:


> You guys are all nuts. :roll:
> 
> 'doba


Sounds good! Ice Cream, Nuts and Flakes Mmmmmmm (Bill is this on my diet?)so, we are a bunch of flakes also right? 

Wait I for got to (ice) SCREEEEEAM!!!!

I was painting up some slot bodies tonight and almost opened up my Limited Box of Corn Flakes to paint a few....almost. Need to find some Mint loose ones to paint.

Thinking of some Metallic and Candy colors with silver and gold base coats.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Check out this Flake car!!!!!!!!! Oooooh yeah baby!*

Hello Terry L. ...........it is all mine!!!! My new purchase from the local Hobby store.










Mine, mine,mine................YES!

Bob...zilla


----------

